# Can I give my rats rawhide?



## BubsyBear (Apr 23, 2010)

This may be a stupid question but I have some small plain rawhide dog chews and was wondering if my ratties could have a gnaw on them?


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, it wont swell in their gut because they grind everything they eat very finely.


----------



## BubsyBear (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, I'll see what they think of it!


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Mine weren't too impressed, but they do love leftover bones (eg roast chicken carcass or lamb joint!).


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Don't see why not


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Mine use to like boneo biscuits and apple tree twigs as long as its spray free.


----------

